# Tomatoes ok for rats?



## Soybean (Feb 11, 2009)

We like to feed fresh foods to our rats a lot and I was wondering if tomatoes were okay. We had salad last night for dinner and have some chopped up tomato left over. We also have some chopped up peppers (bell) but I read on the post about foods that those are undecided, so I will not be feeding the rats those.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

I give mine tomatoes sometimes, but they like to make a mess and eat the mushy stuff and seeds and leave the skin. :-\


----------



## Soybean (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. They have never had tomatoes before so this will be a new experience for them.


----------



## RatMomSC (Feb 5, 2010)

I give my girls little bits of tomato every now and again and they love it!


----------



## olddeadpig (Jan 6, 2010)

My girls also love tomato. They do leave the skins though, as per the post above! Also, don't give them more than they will eat quickly, otherwise they will hide what they can't eat, and it will go mouldy. It's always best to check the cage if possible every day for uneaten fresh food, as they do like to hoard what they don't eat immediately, then they think it will last forever . Mine always hide their extras in one hidey-house and then wonder where it goes when I clear out the old stuff daily.....


----------

